
Tristan O’Tierney, cofounder of Square, died last weekend - jsjohnst
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Square-co-founder-who-created-company-s-first-13655221.php
======
microtherion
So sad! Looking for his name in HN stories, one gets the feeling of watching
the tragedy unfold, step by step:

* 6 years ago: "Square co-founder Tristan OTierney exits the company"

* 5 years ago: "Tristan O'Tierney – Co-founder of Square Talking about Programmer Burnout"

* Now: "Tristan O’Tierney, cofounder of Square, died last weekend"

And for all his work, his death barely gets commemorated here.

